

Google Streetview in Stores - patel34
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/rumor_is_google_planning_to_take_street_view_into_stores.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29

======
patel34
I am assuming Google is going to attempt to create a virtual store of some
sort. Which would be cool, but who knows.

